# Three out of Six ain't bad



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I was able to catch 3 of our 6 cats chilling in the kitchen a little bit ago.

Miss Baby is sitting on the mini refrigerator, Molly Brown (Boogie) is in the background and Simba is laying in the foreground.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy cats! What a crew. 

I don't mean to pick out a favorite but Miss Baby on the fridge is very striking! She resembles a very large version of my darling Alice.  

Beautiful bunch, Leazie. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you all. Miss Baby is the undisputed diva of the household. All bow down to her, and when she is bored or hungry during the night she works very hard to get Mommy up.

Little Boogie is my favorite. She is shy and skittish, but if you rub her under the chin just right she will reward you with feathers in the night loudly announced all the through house.

Simba is my hubby's cat. Doesn't matter what I do for him if Daddy shows up I just become lint on the floor. They have shared a special bond since we first brought him and his sisters (Miss Baby and Missy) home at about 4 weeks. 9 years later Simba and Daddy are still a bonded pair


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

What gorgeous cats! Are all six that photogenic?

And Simba looks like a monster--the kind of cat my hubby would love! He thinks my Red is too tiny to snuggle properly at 10.5 pounds... I'm pretty sure he'd try to adopt a lion if he could get away with it


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cats are so gorgeous - and so loved!!!!

In my next life, I want to come back as one of your cats.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Leazie, you know I'm a Molly Brown fan from way back. I'm representin' for Molly Brown. :luv

They all look so fluffy and beautiful! That's quite a crew.


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

wow they are gorgeous -although shedding season must be rough..


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Shedding season = crazy season for Leazie, but they are worth it. We all appreciate the love that you have sent.

I've attached a picture of Missy in her favorite sleeping spot. If I open a drawer in that dresser she insists on me leaving it open so that she can sneak a nap. If it is the jeans drawer life is really good! Working on Bon and Gracie pics next.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Missy looks so comfortable. You have such a beautiful crew of kitties!


----------



## Eddy (Jul 8, 2012)

Very beautiful kittys!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

More of the Leazie clan:

Gracie. I tried to get a really great picture of him, but he was playing shy so you got a partial face and his tummy.

Molly looking for a bird. One day she saw a shadow of a bird on the wire and she has been looking for it to come back ever since.

Cute pic of Simba.

Bob and Gracie love one another and often sleep together.

Have I missed anybody? Any more requests before the camera goes back in the vault


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, please make a signature with everyone so we can see them all the time.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Marie I just showed the hubby request and he said "ok". I will make him do it this time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay!!!!!! :grin:


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ooooh I just love Simba! I would like a huge cuddle from him.


----------

